

The Definition of "CEO" - aaroneous
http://www.drewolanoff.com/post/31795058

======
dcurtis
Wow, what a cool guy. Very transparent, very smart. I have a new respect for
blip.tv as a company.

He brings up some interesting points around 13:00 regarding Blip's five
founders. Does anyone know of any other companies with that many founders?

A good quote: "We're good about having intellectually honest discussion...
it's not about ego, it's not about the position we had when we entered the
room. I really don't like conversations where people go into rooms with their
positions laid out and are totally unwilling to move just because that's the
way they came into the room." (around 15:00)

------
lux
That was a great interview. I really liked his point about how North American
culture is so accepting of failures, which ends up leading to a greater chance
of success and innovation. I never really thought of it that way, but it gives
a new appreciation for something I know I sometimes take for granted and even
look at as lacking compared to the appeal of foreign cultures (grass is always
greener on the other side, right? :) Thanks for posting that one!

